# Grab Bags



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

I think grab bags as a holiday activity are slowly being discontinued. I know at my family party, there were only 5 out of 9 women that participated and only one out of 5 men (he took his gift back). The senior's club isn't even having on this year.

I can't say I feel badly since I usually get really stiffed in grab bags. One that sticks out in my memory is at the Grange party many years ago. I put a set of crystal goblets and got a roll of life savers in return.


----------

